# Opinion on next upgrade



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I was thinking about some aftermarket aluminum wheels or a new muffler. I like the way the aluminum wheels look but I have seen a lot of cracked and broke wheels from rocks and don't want to waste the money just on better looks. What is a good strong aluminum black wheel that looks good or should I just stick with the stock steels and go with the muffler?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Wheels also shave weight....less weight...more speed.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

SS wheels have a lifetime warranty. check em out!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the actual weight of your steel wheels and the aftermarket aluminums. You might find your steelies are actualy lighter. I know this was true on mine. If that's the case, then I might lean toward a new pipe instead.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

ITP wheels have a lifetime warranty. I've put my through a lot. Actually I bent steel wheels a lot more often than I have the ITP's.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I have no idea what the stock weight is and taking the tire off to weigh them doesn't seem like its worth it does anyone happen to know the stock wheel weight on a p360


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

exhaust would be my choice


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I decided to repaint the muffler with the rustoleum hunter green high temp paint and get a set of wheels but am still looking for wheels that I can afford. A friend is buying one of my conceal carry revolvers so I have a good start on the wheels.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Do a search for discontinued wheels. I know a few people that scored big on some msa wheels. Don't remember the style


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

the sti wheels are kinda cheap.


----------

